# Harbor Bridge - Corpus Christi



## DeepBlueGulf

The Harbor Bridge in Corpus Christi has had some new LED lights installed on it and I'd been wanting to get some photos of it lit up! Finally had a night out with a friend and we tried taking a few photos. Here's one where a ship had just passed underneath, right at sunset.

Tom - DBG


----------



## stargazer

Tom, Cool shot.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

Thanks Fred, someone told me that next time I should be prepared and plan for some HDR work. Will have to read up on it, but may work really well.

Tom - DBG


----------



## MichaelW

Looks like a good place to shoot. HDR if not overdone with those colors should work fine.


----------



## Arlon

Very nice. It sure didn't look like that the last time I was around there..


----------



## sandybottom

Very nice! For HDR play or the artistic look I like using Topaz Adjustments 4. Everyone that loves to play with their photos should look into it.

http://www.topazlabs.com/adjust/


----------



## Dani Girl

DeepBlueGulf said:


> The Harbor Bridge in Corpus Christi has had some new LED lights installed on it and I'd been wanting to get some photos of it lit up! Finally had a night out with a friend and we tried taking a few photos. Here's one where a ship had just passed underneath, right at sunset.
> 
> Tom - DBG


Hi, I would love to use your photograph for some art in my office. Would you reply with permission or denial?

Thanks,
Dani


----------



## donna90210

This is my place of strength. It is a pity that I am far from him now


----------



## blgcaptain

very nice shoot


----------

